# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  امتحانات نوبت اول      بخونیم؟ یا نخونیم؟؟

## Dr. Ali

سلام واسه امتحانای نوبت اول بخونم یا نه بنظر شما؟
اصن چجوری تو این مدت برنامه بریزم؟
واسه ده بخونم کافیه؟

----------


## a.z.s

بخون
واسه 20 بخون

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام واسه امتحانای نوبت اول بخونم یا نه بنظر شما؟
> اصن چجوری تو این مدت برنامه بریزم؟
> واسه ده بخونم کافیه؟


سلام
هدفتون مطالعه تستی باشه...
اکثرا هم دبیران به شیوه تستی سوال میدن تا تشریحی(حداقل برا ما اینطور بود)
توی طول مدت آزمون ها نیازی به مطالعه پایه نیست و زمانی رو که در اختیار دارید برا هر درس ازش نهایت استفاده رو ببرید برا زدن تست های باقی مونده و همچنین رفع اشکال

----------


## AmiR13

> سلام واسه امتحانای نوبت اول بخونم یا نه بنظر شما؟
> اصن چجوری تو این مدت برنامه بریزم؟
> واسه ده بخونم کافیه؟


به نظر من بخون...خوبم بخون. اولویتت این باشه که درسای نوبت اول رو با تست خوب جمع کنی بعدش بری سراغ درسای دیگه.
نمونه سوال تشریحی و اینا حل نکن. بخون و تست کار کن...

----------

